# Warhammer Online ist "gold"



## Alpp (26. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.onlinewelten.com/news,id42585,w...goldstatus.html


----------



## Jawa2Be (26. August 2008)

Alpp schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann ist die Lokalisierung ja bis aufs Erste abgeschlossen .Ab auf die Zielgrade und ab ins Presswerk.


Gruss Jawa


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. August 2008)

Go for Gold ! ^^


----------



## Ehnoah (26. August 2008)

Hab noch sehr sehr viele Bugs gefunden =(


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Ich auch, kriechen bei mir durch den Vorgarten...

Wenn du die Bugs auch Reported hast, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass sich irgend ein freundlicher Herr, oder auch eine Frau bei Mythic darum kümmert sie zu beheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu einem Offlinespiel, ist es bei einem MMO, dessen Client vor jedem Startup auf Patches hin die Server abfragt sehr leicht, Bugs zu beheben.


----------



## Ehnoah (26. August 2008)

Hoff ich das sie bald gefixt werden =) Hab sie natürlich alle gemeldet, aber kann das sein das der client heute auf Deutsch umgestellt wurde?


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Hoff ich das sie bald gefixt werden =) Hab sie natürlich alle gemeldet, aber kann das sein das der client heute auf Deutsch umgestellt wurde?



Jep. (Sinnvoller kann man da nicht drauf anworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ehnoah (26. August 2008)

Weist du wann die Realms wieder Back on sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab das spiel zwar seid 3 Monaten immer noch nich verstanden aber *G*


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Weist du wann die Realms wieder Back on sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn die Beta weitergeht^^

Letzter Infostand war das ab 25.08.8 für Open Beta vorbereitet wird.


----------



## Ehnoah (26. August 2008)

Ok dann mal hoffen *G* das ich mich bischen Reinfinde scheint ja irgendwie nur Gemetzel zu sein *G*


----------



## Bawagrog (26. August 2008)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ok dann mal hoffen *G* das ich mich bischen Reinfinde scheint ja irgendwie nur Gemetzel zu sein *G*


Das ist ja auch der hauptbestandteil des Spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei Gemetzel ja hoffentlich <> Grinden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (26. August 2008)

Yeahr endlich =D es kommt es kommt ich freu mich schon so es endlich zocken zu können.


----------



## BurnInHell (26. August 2008)

Entlich die Olle Ordnung Zerfetzen .. *blut blut blut* .. *narf* ... *blut* ... *mapfen* .. *blut*


----------



## Emokeksii (26. August 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Entlich die Olle Ordnung Zerfetzen .. *blut blut blut* .. *narf* ... *blut* ... *mapfen* .. *blut*



^^ würd ich grad net hin und her gerissen sein ob ich ordnung oder zerstörung spielen soll würd ich jetzt sagen ich werde euch vom chaos jagen....

Aber ich sag einfach mal...egal wo ich mich anschließe ich werde was töten =P


----------



## Sin (26. August 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Entlich die Olle Ordnung Zerfetzen .. *blut blut blut* .. *narf* ... *blut* ... *mapfen* .. *blut*



Muhar, wovon träumst du nachts? ^^


----------



## Arben (26. August 2008)

Find ich super, nur die Preise der PrePaidKarten sind ne absolute Frechheit. Find es unmöglich das da nochma 3&#8364; mehr anfallen...


----------



## Hammerschild (26. August 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Muhar, wovon träumst du nachts? ^^



Sind bestimmt chaotische Träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurnInHell (26. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ würd ich grad net hin und her gerissen sein ob ich ordnung oder zerstörung spielen soll würd ich jetzt sagen ich werde euch vom chaos jagen....
> 
> Aber ich sag einfach mal...egal wo ich mich anschließe ich werde was töten =P


Töten ist immer gut warum hätte got uns den sonst die möcklichkeit gegeben waffen zu entwickeln .. -.- ...
Ich weis auch noch net welche seite aber nen gute zu spielen wäre bestimmt auch mal lustig .. ^^


----------



## Nerimos (26. August 2008)

Nene Ordnung ist schon rüchtüch Emo. Wir schleichen uns dann mit unseren Hexenjägern an die Zeloten und co ran und sorgen für Chaos unter den Chaos heilern und der Rest wird von den Ordnungskampfhühnern überrannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (26. August 2008)

Mark Jacobs


> Okay, it was a wild and crazy weekend in WAR and while some of you might be tempted to go all Samurai on us for a couple of the bugs, overall things went very, very well. As long-time readers of my notes now, I won’t do a Nick Winters and we are anything but pathological liars so we’ll always own up when we make a mistake and we made a couple here. So, let’s talk amongst ourselves and have a little chat about the top nine list of the biggest issues and where we stand in regards to them.
> 
> (1) Client Crashes – I’ve talked about this as one of the reasons why we didn’t release the NDA until recently. Here’s the current status.
> - Just a little too many currently. While we are better off than we were in beta, we must do better still before release.
> ...


----------



## Nerimos (26. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Find ich super, nur die Preise der PrePaidKarten sind ne absolute Frechheit. Find es unmöglich das da nochma 3€ mehr anfallen...



Niemand zwingt dich per PrePaid zu bezahlen und dass es Verwaltungstechnisch einfacher bzw kostengünstiger ist sowas über ne Bank abzuwickeln als im Geschäft was zu verkaufen sollte eigentlich klar sein


----------



## Emokeksii (26. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Nene Ordnung ist schon rüchtüch Emo. Wir schleichen uns dann mit unseren Hexenjägern an die Zeloten und co ran und sorgen für Chaos unter den Chaos heilern und der Rest wird von den Ordnungskampfhühnern überrannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ich weiß noch nicht so ne dunkelelf zauberin spricht mich auch ziehmlich an :/ ich werd wohl bis open beta warten und beides antesten.


----------



## BurnInHell (26. August 2008)

Welche klasse steht dem Hexenjäger eigentlich gegenüber die hexe ? ^^ kan die sich auch unsichbar machen '? noch nix von gesehen


----------



## Nerimos (26. August 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Welche klasse steht dem Hexenjäger eigentlich gegenüber die hexe ? ^^ kan die sich auch unsichbar machen '? noch nix von gesehen



Jo kann sie, was übrigents bei einigen RPlern für heftige Diskussionen sorgt. Aber können tut sies.


----------



## Thoraxos (26. August 2008)

Ick freu mich, bald ist es soweit



*<_für die Ordnung_>*                                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (26. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich per PrePaid zu bezahlen und dass es Verwaltungstechnisch einfacher bzw kostengünstiger ist sowas über ne Bank abzuwickeln als im Geschäft was zu verkaufen sollte eigentlich klar sein




Zwang besteht keiner, das hast du echt schlau erkannt, allerdings habe ich bei WoW schlechte Erfahrung mit ELV gemacht und präferiere daher die PrePaidkarten. 

Aber das geht OT, und sinnvolle Antworten, ausser "Dein Problem, heul nich" etc wird man hier ohnehin nicht erhalten...


----------



## BurnInHell (26. August 2008)

Ok danke aber ein mal antworten hätte auch gereicht .. XD 
Werd wen die open beta startet sicher in der nacht zocken und in der schule schlafen .. *geil* ..
aber was tut man nicht alles um der *ordnung* oder dem *chaos* zu helfen ..


----------



## Nerimos (26. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Zwang besteht keiner, das hast du echt schlau erkannt, allerdings habe ich bei WoW schlechte Erfahrung mit ELV gemacht und präferiere daher die PrePaidkarten.
> 
> Aber das geht OT, und sinnvolle Antworten, ausser "Dein Problem, heul nich" etc wird man hier ohnehin nicht erhalten...



1. Sag ich gar net "Dein Problem", da ich selber dieses Verfahren präferiere. 
2. habe ich sogar ein Argument dargeboten, warum es teurer sein muss
3. zahlst bei WOW Prepaid auch mehr
4. Dein Problem, heul nich


----------



## Deathstyle (26. August 2008)

Liegt vielleicht auch daran das PrePaid Karten per Geschäfte verkauft werden und die wären ja ziemlich dumm das umsonst zu tun, ausserdem besteht für diese PrePaids ein organisatorischer und materieller Aufwand welche die natürlich teurer machen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2008)

Erfasst, zum Preis für die Spielzeit kommen noch die Kosten für die Karte hinzu, für die Werbung (das ganze Papierzeug), die Box, Produktion hinzu und natürlich auch der obligatorische Obulus an den lokalen Händler


----------



## drummen (26. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> 3. zahlst bei WOW Prepaid auch mehr




Also wenn ich im moment ne Prepaid karte kaufen würde, würde ich sogar weniger zahlen als 2 mal einen Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (26. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wenn die Beta weitergeht^^
> 
> Letzter Infostand war das ab 25.08.8 für Open Beta vorbereitet wird.



Die Open Beta startet aktuellen Infos zu Folge am 07.09.2008, Headstart ist der 15.09. und am 18.09. ist dann offizielles Release.

PS: ich hab mal den Doppelpost entfernt Nerimos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weyalin (26. August 2008)

Runiiiii ich kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (26. August 2008)

Seit wann bist du den Mod@ Pente?^^

Aber GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. August 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du den Mod@ Pente?^^
> 
> Aber GZ
> 
> ...


komisch das wollt ich auch grad fragen, aber es erschien mir zu sinnlos für nen post^^ naja jetzt hab ich es doch gemacht und Pente darf mich hauen dafür^^


----------



## Atroniss (26. August 2008)

Kann jemand so freundlich sein udn mir sagen wann ein Spiel Gold kriegt? Oder Platin?

Wieviele Einheiten müssen verkauft werden?


----------



## sTereoType (26. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Kann jemand so freundlich sein udn mir sagen wann ein Spiel Gold kriegt? Oder Platin?
> 
> Wieviele Einheiten müssen verkauft werden?


hab noch nie etwas davon gehört das spiele auch sone auszeichnung haben. aber hier im thread wird auch nur vom gold"status" des spiels gesprochen. also die finale version die letztendlich auch auf die dvds (und nicht cds wie es ein anderer entwickler macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gepresst würd die dann in den verkauf gehen.


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Kann jemand so freundlich sein udn mir sagen wann ein Spiel Gold kriegt? Oder Platin?
> 
> Wieviele Einheiten müssen verkauft werden?



Was hat die verkaufte Anzahl (die ist nämlich noch bei NULL) mit dem Gold-Status ( = Spiel bereit für die Produktion) zu tun?


----------



## Pente (26. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Kann jemand so freundlich sein udn mir sagen wann ein Spiel Gold kriegt? Oder Platin?
> 
> Wieviele Einheiten müssen verkauft werden?



Als Gold-Status bezeichnet man bei Spielen die Version die auf die CDs gepresst wird. Bei MMOs ist das im allgemeinen eher unspektakulär weil meist direkt zu Release ein Patch folgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ineluki-OA: seit ziemlich genau öhm heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

In 60 Jahren haben wir dann Diamant - Status =)


----------



## Vatertod (26. August 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Ok danke aber ein mal antworten hätte auch gereicht .. XD
> Werd wen die open beta startet sicher in der nacht zocken und in der schule schlafen .. *geil* ..
> aber was tut man nicht alles um der *ordnung* oder dem *chaos* zu helfen ..



würd ich nciht machen, bei wow hab ich teils mein studium gut schleifen lassen (und ein semester dabei verloren), glaub mir, dannach ärgert man sich. Daher hoffe ich, dass bei war eine Unterbrechung abends eher möglich ist als bei den "wow-pve-raids", die teils doch bis in die morgenstunden gingen (naja, zul wollte nach dem bwl raid auch noch gecleant werden ^^). So, genug gemoralapostelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (26. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Was hat die verkaufte Anzahl (die ist nämlich noch bei NULL) mit dem Gold-Status ( = Spiel bereit für die Produktion) zu tun?


dachte das es anhand der Vorbestellungen gemessen wurde( sind ja schon Kaufbar)

in der Msuikbranche gibt es ja auch gold daher dachte ich.

Goldstatus:
einen Musikträger, welcher mit der Goldenen Schallplatte ausgezeichnet wurde. Umgangssprachlich spricht man z. B. davon, dass eine CD den Goldstatus erreicht habe. Nachdem 100.000 Tonträger eines Albums oder 150.000 Tonträger einer Single verkauft werden erreicht diese Gold-Status.


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> dachte das es anhand der Vorbestellungen gemessen wurde( sind ja schon Kaufbar)
> 
> in der Msuikbranche gibt es ja auch gold daher dachte ich.
> 
> ...



Nein sind nur bestellbar......hast du schon bezahlt?die Ware bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ein Spiel ist keine Musik.  Auch wenn man mal sagt hier spielt die Musik.....aber ich schweife ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (26. August 2008)

Mir fällt mal grad auf ich hab nen digitalen download bei EA gekauft ....im grunde kanns mir egal sein ob die version nun gold ist oder nicht ich werd eh nie ne cd besitzen ^.^


----------



## Atroniss (26. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nein sind nur bestellbar......hast du schon bezahlt?die Ware bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja das ist mir bewusst das man es bezahlt wenn die Ware da ist, hätte ja sein können das sie es an Vorbestellungen messen. Und ich dachte vieleicht hat das ja ähnlichkeit mit den Pc games.


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Ich hab gar nix gezahlt und das Spiel trotzdem auf meinem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich auch, kriechen bei mir durch den Vorgarten...
> 
> Wenn du die Bugs auch Reported hast, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass sich irgend ein freundlicher Herr, oder auch eine Frau bei Mythic darum kümmert sie zu beheben
> 
> ...



Glaubste doch selbst nicht...

Kriegt man eigentlich auch irgendwo mal "Kritik" zu lesen?
Also nicht im Sinne von "einfach Scheiße" denn dass das Spiel keinen Sinn macht das weis ich ja schon längst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...sondern eben Sachen die auch einen WAR-Fanboy etwas ins Auge drücken....konnte sowas echt nirgends finden..kann man suchen bis man schwarz wird..

Edit: streichungen der städte und klassen kenn ich schon, will was neues hören^^


----------



## Atroniss (26. August 2008)

will es endlich zoggen, ich drehe ab hier


----------



## Pente (26. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Glaubste doch selbst nicht...
> 
> Kriegt man eigentlich auch irgendwo mal "Kritik" zu lesen?
> Also nicht im Sinne von "einfach Scheiße" denn dass das Spiel keinen Sinn macht das weis ich ja schon längst
> ...



Irgendwie versteh ich dein "Anliegen" nicht so ganz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (26. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteh ich dein "Anliegen" nicht so ganz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schon....also glaub ichs ebenfals

Ich nehme an er will einfach noch ein par sachen an Warhammer hören die eben nicht schön sind...jede medalie hat 2 seiten und eventuel gibt es noch kritik die ihn eventuel das spiel versauen könnten. Durch das Aufführen aller positiven und aller negativen seiten einer sache kann man gut für sich selber enscheiden ob es was für einen ist oder nicht.

Oder (was ich weniger glaube)

Gehört er zur " Wir Hassen Warhammer" fraktion...evenutel sogar aus dem wow bereich die angst um ihre 200 server haben das da 1 oder 2 wegen unterbevölkerung geschlossen werden könnte....

Naja ebenfals gehen denen grad die kritiken aus da das " Sachen wurden gestrichen" nicht mehr wirklich zieht  und so sucht man neue sachen die man der breiten masse zum nachplappern vorlegen kann um es gegen die leute zu benutzen die sich auf warhammer freuen.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Wisst ihr was mir gerade auffällt, das sehr viele Leute die "angeblich" in der Closed Beta waren, und über das Spiel so übelst geflamet haben jetzt nicht mehr da sind :/, wo sind die alle hin jetzt hätten sie ja guten Grund loszujammern, jetzt kann sie keiner mehr Hindern.


----------



## Pih (27. August 2008)

Joa, seit der Games Convention ist es erstaunlich ruhig geworden.




Ach ja, wird Zeit, dass wir mal in ein bißchen Ordnung ins Chaos bringen. HAAA HAAA


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Da sagst du was Vermillion ... naja, gewisse Namen *Hust* Mymythos können hier ja leider nicht mehr posten, aber ganz ehrlich...es ist still geworden in der Hinsicht "WAR ist schlecht" - Flames.

Dafür fetzt sich die Community jetzt untereinander...auch nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## sevendays5 (27. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> will es endlich zoggen, ich drehe ab hier




ich leide mit dir...^^


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> ich leide mit dir...^^



Schließe mich dem leiden an :`( machen wir eine " Wir leiden ohne warhammer" gruppe?


----------



## shartas (27. August 2008)

bin dabei aber wie sagt man doch so schön geteiltes leid ist halbes leid


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Hallo.

Ich bin Sorzzara, und ich habe ein Problem. Ich ... leide ohne Warhammer.


----------



## Atroniss (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem leiden an :`( machen wir eine " Wir leiden ohne warhammer" gruppe?


bin dabei


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Da sagst du was Vermillion ... naja, gewisse Namen *Hust* Mymythos können hier ja leider nicht mehr posten, aber ganz ehrlich...es ist still geworden in der Hinsicht "WAR ist schlecht" - Flames.
> 
> Dafür fetzt sich die Community jetzt untereinander...auch nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.



Oh hab grad gesehen du hast nen fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 willst noch nen fangirl =P ich bin aber die freundliche version deines fanboys



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich bin Sorzzara, und ich habe ein Problem. Ich ... leide ohne Warhammer.



*Alle sagen zusammen* Hallo Sorzzara


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

Mich regt auf das man es nur digital mit OB Zugang bestellen kann -.-


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

oh da fällt mir was schickes zur WAR-selbsthilfegruppe ein^^
"Hallo ich bin Max und Alkoholicker"
"Hallo ich bin Holger und ebenfalls Alkoholicker"
"Guten Abend. Ich bin Tanja und ich trinke auch"
Max:" Na dann ist ja alles klar. Ich schmeiß ne Runde" xD


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Mich regt auf das man es nur digital mit OB Zugang bestellen kann -.-



Wie? wenn mans digital bestellt kriegt man nen OB zugang??? Oo meinst die digitale verison beim ea store?

Mach mir jetzt blos mal keine falschen hoffnungen ich hab mir das teil nähmlich gestern bestellt aber ohne das wissen eines open beta zugangens...



sTereoType schrieb:


> oh da fällt mir was schickes zur WAR-selbsthilfegruppe ein^^
> "Hallo ich bin Max und Alkoholicker"
> "Hallo ich bin Holger und ebenfalls Alkoholicker"
> "Guten Abend. Ich bin Tanja und ich trinke auch"
> Max:" Na dann ist ja alles klar. Ich schmeiß ne Runde" xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol wo hast des denn her?

Wie viele versionen wollen die eigendlich herstellen? also pressen? oder wie das heißt wenn man so ne cd auf ne cd macht...also ich mein die daten auf die cd >.<...


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wie? wenn mans digital bestellt kriegt man nen OB zugang??? Oo meinst die digitale verison beim ea store?
> 
> Mach mir jetzt blos mal keine falschen hoffnungen ich hab mir das teil nähmlich gestern bestellt aber ohne das wissen eines open beta zugangens...


Steht zumindest unter dem Artikel im EA Store 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E:Vorbesteller-Bonus:

Offener BETA-Zugang und vorzeitiger Live-Spiel Zugang!
Kostenloses 30 Tage Probe-Abonnement - Bonus Objekte frei geschaltet!

Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Steht zumindest unter dem Artikel im EA Store
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber ich glaub das war ein fehler das wurde ja schon auf der warhammer seite wiederlegt...ebenfals die info das die käufer einer standart pre order einen garantierten zugang in die open beta erzalten...eventuel werden sie aber ein par die nen digitalen download kaufen noch ne mail schicken ob man in die open beta will weil noch plätze frei sind oder so weiß man nicht =P


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Steht zumindest unter dem Artikel im EA Store
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich werds ja spätestens anfang september sehen =D


----------



## Atroniss (27. August 2008)

21tage 22stunde und 39 minuten noch aushalten mein Sandsack ist schon kaputt mittlerweile.Naja dann bleibt mal wieder Zeit fürs Musikmachen.


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem leiden an :`( machen wir eine " Wir leiden ohne warhammer" gruppe?



Ich leide auch mit euch ;-) nur noch 23 std bis beta key eingabe und ner möglichkeit zu laden (hoffentlich kommt es auch so pünktlich) 

Weis eigentlich jemand (nur wirkliche info kein hören sagen tippen od so) wann CE beim händler abgehollt werden kann? Gamestop hat 18 stehen im Server, obwohl ja der einstieg ab 15 für CE ist


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Ich leide auch mit euch ;-) nur noch 23 std bis beta key eingabe und ner möglichkeit zu laden (hoffentlich kommt es auch so pünktlich)
> 
> Weis eigentlich jemand (nur wirkliche info kein hören sagen tippen od so) wann CE beim händler abgehollt werden kann? Gamestop hat 18 stehen im Server, obwohl ja der einstieg ab 15 für CE ist



Wowowowowow halt halt halt.....wie? man kann schon morgen downloaden? quelle? sag mal wo her weißt das? dann kann ich ja morgen schon laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Das will ich jezt aber auch wissen oO


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Ich leide auch mit euch ;-) nur noch 23 std bis beta key eingabe und ner möglichkeit zu laden (hoffentlich kommt es auch so pünktlich)



Wenn das ein Scherz ist ist er nicht witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da wüsste ich schon gerne wo du die Infos herhast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

T.T oh man ich hab mich zuletzt so auf nen spiel gefreut als zelda twilight princess raus gekomm ist....naja...ok....und super smash bros brawl...und ja ok...hello kitty online find ich auch noch dolle....*weg duck*


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wowowowowow halt halt halt.....wie? man kann schon morgen downloaden? quelle? sag mal wo her weißt das? dann kann ich ja morgen schon laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab nur irgendwo von war gelesen das es frühstens ab 28 den key eingeben kannst und daher hoff ich das es auch so kommt :-) schließlich ist US-CE-PO key eingabe schon freigeschaltet .. außerdem sind diese ganze meldungen das es erst am 07.09 laden kann schwachsinn ist, da man ja mindest 10 Gig laden muß so weit ich von gamestop hörte. Und seihen wir doch mal ehrlich nicht alle habn hier glasfaserkabel oder? Die Werden das Spiel schon früher zum laden frei geben, da sonnst manche CE Kunden von Open Beta nichts häten^^


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

ja T.T aber laut EA store krieg ich zb meinen key erst anfang september.... also glaub ich nicht das die gleich morgen das frei hauen zum download....du darfst so was nicht in den raum stellen bevor du keine sichere quelle hast wir sind grad alle extrem sensibel und zerbrechlich jede fehlinformation könnte uns in den suizid treiben =P

(und wehe jetzt kommt ein suizid witz im zusammenhang mit emos oder mit mir ._. dann hab ich die person nicht mehr lieb...)

Davon abgesehen das glaub 9 tage download zeit für jeden reicht^^


----------



## Tic0 (27. August 2008)

Also, ich meine auch von Sterntaler gehört zu haben, das auf der europäischen WAR Seite ab dem 28. August
die Key Eingabe möglich ist... hab die Quelle ist aber leider auch nicht da.

Aber, warum auch nicht? Ab dem 28. kann man die SE PO bestellen, also spricht ja nichts dagegen das man
ab da dann auch die Keys eingeben kann. 
Zum anderen startet die Beta ja eh erst ab dem 07.09 und man hat so oder so nicht allzuviel davon :p


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

> du darfst so was nicht in den raum stellen bevor du keine sichere quelle hast wir sind grad alle extrem sensibel und zerbrechlich jede fehlinformation könnte uns in den suizid treiben =P
> 
> (und wehe jetzt kommt ein suizid witz im zusammenhang mit emos oder mit mir ._. dann hab ich die person nicht mehr lieb...)


Ok,Ich hohl schon mal den Verbandskasten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So der musste raus, mir wurscht ob du mich nicht mehr magst, als Singel kann ich das nur in mich hineinfressen, bis ich irgendwann nur noch ein Schatten meiner Selbst bin,.......... Schatten fehlen bei Warhammer übrigens auch noch, mal gucken was für Patches kommen wenn es endlich draußen ist.

Edith, ok ich merk gerade ich fang wieder an zu posten ohne nachzudenken, ich geh sicherheitshalber ins Bett, Nacht zusammen, schlaft schön und Träumt von Morrslieb über den Chaostoren des Nordens.


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

Also ab morgen kann man auch bei Amazon vorbestellen? :>


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Also ab morgen kann man auch bei Amazon vorbestellen? :>



=D sag ich dir dann morgen ok?


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

Wuhu ok danke. :>


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Nix mit morgen..HEUTE ist der große Tag!!! WAR auf meinem Rechner, WAR auf meinem Rechner *tanz*
Edit: Bevor es zu Missverständnissen kommt. Ich HABE es noch nicht auf meinem Rechner, meine aber schon etwas gelesen zu haben dass man es heute im Laufe des Tages downloaden kann.


----------



## Billyjoe19x (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Weis eigentlich jemand (nur wirkliche info kein hören sagen tippen od so) wann CE beim händler abgehollt werden kann? Gamestop hat 18 stehen im Server, obwohl ja der einstieg ab 15 für CE ist



Ab dem 18. kann die CE abgeholt werden, den Frühzeitigen Headstart wird man noch mit dem bis dahin downgeloadeten Beta Client spielen, der Headstart ist ja auch in der PO und nicht der CE enthalten, nach aussage von Mythic/GOA muss der Account welcher zum Headstart benutzt wird nach dem 18.9. mit einem CE Key verifiziert werden, vermutlich hat man bis zum 20./21.9. zeit um dies zu tun damit mögliche Lieferschwierigkeiten nicht zur Accountlöschung führen


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Nix mit morgen..HEUTE ist der große Tag!!! WAR auf meinem Rechner, WAR auf meinem Rechner *tanz*
> Edit: Bevor es zu Missverständnissen kommt. Ich HABE es noch nicht auf meinem Rechner, meine aber schon etwas gelesen zu haben dass man es heute im Laufe des Tages downloaden kann.


Schau ma aufn Kalender ...wir haben den 27. :>


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

^^ tja die sache mit den 24 uhr und neuer tag hat halt noch nicht jeder komplett in sich verinnert


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Also, ich meine auch von Sterntaler gehört zu haben, das auf der europäischen WAR Seite ab dem 28. August
> die Key Eingabe möglich ist... hab die Quelle ist aber leider auch nicht da.
> 
> Aber, warum auch nicht? Ab dem 28. kann man die SE PO bestellen, also spricht ja nichts dagegen das man
> ...






Billyjoe19x schrieb:


> Ab dem 18. kann die CE abgeholt werden, den Frühzeitigen Headstart wird man noch mit dem bis dahin downgeloadeten Beta Client spielen, der Headstart ist ja auch in der PO und nicht der CE enthalten, nach aussage von Mythic/GOA muss der Account welcher zum Headstart benutzt wird nach dem 18.9. mit einem CE Key verifiziert werden, vermutlich hat man bis zum 20./21.9. zeit um dies zu tun damit mögliche Lieferschwierigkeiten nicht zur Accountlöschung führen




Hm dann hoff ich nur das mein Anbieter bis dahin entlich es schaft mein dsl auf Glasfaser umzuschalten :-( habn letzte woche reingepustet aber noch nicht technisch freigegeben sonnst lad ich mich doof und dämlich 

Hat jemand eigentlich beta mit 6k geladen? dauert doch sicherlich stunden od tage?


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

=P Ich hab mit downloads kein problem ich lade mit schönen 1,2mb pro sekunde das problem ist einfach das die meisten server das nicht mitmachen und ich fürchte das ich bei war dann nur so um die 300kb akrieg und dann halt ewig laden muss...aber dauert ja noch ne halbe ewigkeit bis man endlich zocken kann.


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

deshalb hoff ich ja das ich nächste woche spätestens entlich meine 25k hab^^


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> deshalb hoff ich ja das ich nächste woche spätestens entlich meine 25k hab^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab "nur" 16k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

^^ wenn ich mich damit auskennen würde...ich weiß net was für ne leidung ich habxD ich seh halt das was auf den bildschirm steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Hm dann hoff ich nur das mein Anbieter bis dahin entlich es schaft mein dsl auf Glasfaser umzuschalten :-( habn letzte woche reingepustet aber noch nicht technisch freigegeben sonnst lad ich mich doof und dämlich
> 
> Hat jemand eigentlich beta mit 6k geladen? dauert doch sicherlich stunden od tage?






Emokeksii schrieb:


> =P Ich hab mit downloads kein problem ich lade mit schönen 1,2mb pro sekunde das problem ist einfach das die meisten server das nicht mitmachen und ich fürchte das ich bei war dann nur so um die 300kb akrieg und dann halt ewig laden muss...aber dauert ja noch ne halbe ewigkeit bis man endlich zocken kann.



Ich hasse euch x)
Da kann ich mir den Headstart ja abschminken, ~ 60kB/s DL-Geschwindigkeit ftl, müsste mal jemand ausrechnen wie lange das dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ wenn ich mich damit auskennen würde...ich weiß net was für ne leidung ich habxD ich seh halt das was auf den bildschirm steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 dito


kann man das irgendwie sehen *total dümmlich nachfrag*


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> dito
> 
> 
> kann man das irgendwie sehen *total dümmlich nachfrag*



Noch besser ich sag euch jetzt mit wie viel ich downloade und was ich glaub was ich hab und ihr sagt mir einfach obs richtig ist oder was ihr denkt was ich hab und Syane machts dann genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab glaub dsl 6000 von kabel bw und lade über unsere fernsehbuckse oder so und kann mit 1,2mb laden.

So wie viel kb oder wie das heißt hab ich jetzt ?XD


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

Eigentlich müsstest du dann Dsl 12000 haben wenn das die höchste Geschwindigkeit ist die du erreichst.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch x)
> Da kann ich mir den Headstart ja abschminken, ~ 60kB/s DL-Geschwindigkeit ftl, müsste mal jemand ausrechnen wie lange das dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 Tage Download+Patch....wenns der gleiche client ist.

Wenn du es über den standart patcher ziehst, kann es aber sein das es auf 40kb/s runtergeht.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> So wie viel kb oder wie das heißt hab ich jetzt ?XD



In kB wäre das ungefähr 1228kB :S
Ansonsten dito zu rEdiC




Moagim schrieb:


> 2 Tage Download+Patch....wenns der gleiche client ist.
> 
> Wenn du es über den standart patcher ziehst, kann es aber sein das es auf 40kb/s runtergeht.



Super, der Headstart ist fast schon wieder vorbei, bevor ich überhaupt den Clienten hab  x)


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Super, der Headstart ist fast schon wieder vorbei, bevor ich überhaupt den Clienten hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagt wer?

Mehrere download Möglichkeiten....download bevor die Server hoch fahren. 
Habe heute auch einen Patch ziehen können obwohl die Server down sind.....würde da keine Panik schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Ich ziehs mir über ne Firmenleitung, die dürften was ordentliches haben. Dann auf ne externe und ab nach Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> 
> Mehrere download Möglichkeiten....download bevor die Server hoch fahren.




Danke, ich kann doch wieder ruhig schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit: @Vorposter: Hax!  D:


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

ui dann hab ich ja ne dickere leitung als gedacht...xD

Endlich kann ich auch mal was dickes haben =P


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ui dann hab ich ja ne dickere leitung als gedacht...xD
> 
> Endlich kann ich auch mal was dickes haben =P


Wenn dus untenrum schon nicht hast, wa?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Niveau senk*


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Ich WUSSTE das sowas kommt.....


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Und ich lad hier grad 99mb dateien mit 50 kb/s von rapidshare ...hab alice irgendwas ..ka genau :s


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich WUSSTE das sowas kommt.....


Ja sorry ging nicht anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Hat RapidShare nicht ne DL-Speed Begrenzung?

/Edit: 


> Zu Anfängen des Dienstes mussten Nutzer, die nicht bezahlt hatten, zuerst eine Zeit warten, bevor sie herunterladen konnten, ein Captcha eingeben und nach dem Herunterladen eine gewisse Zeit, die sich nach der Größe der geladenen Datei richtete, warten, bis sie wieder herunterladen konnten. Da diese Beschränkung aber durch eine Trennung der Internetverbindung umgangen werden konnte (neue IP-Adresse), wurde der Dienst soweit geändert, dass nun keine zeitliche Beschränkung mehr besteht, allerdings die Downloadgeschwindigkeit bei den Nutzern auf rund 60kB/s gedrosselt wird.
> (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RapidShare#Kostenlose_Nutzung)



Mal schnell gegoogled  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Hat RapidShare nicht ne DL-Speed Begrenzung?


Nicht wenn du Premium hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

öhm...jo..liegt wohl grad bei mir aner uhrzeit ...man wird ja auch müde...
hab kein premium dafür nutze ichs ned oft genug


----------



## Blackstorm666 (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Nene Ordnung ist schon rüchtüch Emo. Wir schleichen uns dann mit unseren Hexenjägern an die Zeloten und co ran und sorgen für Chaos unter den Chaos heilern und der Rest wird von den Ordnungskampfhühnern überrannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im chaos kann man kein Chaos enstehen lassen weil wenn es nur aus chaos bestäht wie will man da noch chaos verbreiten ?


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

^^ ich werd mich sowieso in der open beta enscheiden ihr braucht euch jetzt nicht um mich die köpfe einschlagen =P


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Download des Clienten geht über eine *.exe
Die Geschwindigkeiten variierten von User zu User, es waren aber immer alle rechtzeitig fertig. Macht euch da einfach mal keine Sorgen.
Wie man zu 99% FullSpeed saugen kann verheimlich ich euch einfach mal, da ich nicht weiß, ob es so wie in der Beta laufen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Im chaos kann man kein Chaos enstehen lassen weil wenn es nur aus chaos bestäht wie will man da noch chaos verbreiten ?



Ich werd euch auch ganz bestimmt nen Hinweis geben wie ich euch später zerpflück. Ne ne, so einfach mach ich euch das net.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Im chaos kann man kein Chaos enstehen lassen weil wenn es nur aus chaos bestäht wie will man da noch chaos verbreiten ?



Du bist klar das des chaos nicht direkt aus chaos besteht sondern die vereinigung so heißt? 

Somit Ordnung auch nicht direkt ordnung ist sondern nur  der zusammenschluss der fraktionen so heißt?

Die Horde bezeichnest du ja auch nicht als ein zusammenschluss primitiver affen besonders nicht die blutelfen ^.^


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Ha, gleich erstmal wieder dat Emo einsack. Vielleicht krieg ich ja heute mehr als nen Zeloten-Fan-Shirt dafür eingetauscht.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Du bist klar das des chaos nicht direkt aus chaos besteht sondern die vereinigung so heißt?
> 
> Somit Ordnung auch nicht direkt ordnung ist sondern nur  der zusammenschluss der fraktionen so heißt?
> 
> Die Horde bezeichnest du ja auch nicht als ein zusammenschluss primitiver affen besonders nicht die blutelfen ^.^




Nein ist ihm nicht klar, für ihn ist Chaos eine Rasse----> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...46558&st=60


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Ha, gleich erstmal wieder dat Emo einsack. Vielleicht krieg ich ja heute mehr als nen Zeloten-Fan-Shirt dafür eingetauscht.



Du wartest doch bist du mich findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber fangen wir damit net wieder an sonst ist der thread auch noch closed


----------



## Immondys (27. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Glaubste doch selbst nicht...
> 
> Kriegt man eigentlich auch irgendwo mal "Kritik" zu lesen?
> Also nicht im Sinne von "einfach Scheiße" denn dass das Spiel keinen Sinn macht das weis ich ja schon längst
> ...



Nun, WAR enthält einen Wurm, der bei Schwachsinn zu erhöhter IQ Bildung führt. Eigentlich kein Faktum, der das Spiel jetzt abwertet, aber zumindest deinen IQ Level über den meines letzten Frühstücksbrötchens heben wird, sofern du dir WAR kaufen wirst. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt - schau dir einfach an wie das GAME wird, und beurteile es wenns wirklich draußen ist.


----------



## Fabi_an (27. August 2008)

Das bestätigt ja, dass des open Beta nur ein Stresstest für die Server ist.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Was sollte es denn sonst sein?
Da eigentlich alle Gebiete und Zonen etliche Male gespielt wurden, sollten Bugs soweit bekannt sein.


----------



## Kranak90 (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Du bist klar das des chaos nicht direkt aus chaos besteht sondern die vereinigung so heißt?



Also irgendwer hat den Leuten den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt das es Ordnung und Chaos heißt. Das stimmt aber nicht. Es heißt Ordnung und Zerstörung. Ich frag mich nur wieso immer mehr Leute denken das es Ordnung und Chaos heißt,


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Also irgendwer hat den Leuten den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt das es Ordnung und Chaos heißt. Das stimmt aber nicht. Es heißt Ordnung und Zerstörung. Ich frag mich nur wieso immer mehr Leute denken das es Ordnung und Chaos heißt,



Ist beides Falsch. Richtig heißt es: Ordung gegen die Verlierer *duck*


----------



## Alpp (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Ist beides Falsch. Richtig heißt es: Ordung gegen die Verlierer *duck*



abwarten^^


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Also irgendwer hat den Leuten den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt das es Ordnung und Chaos heißt. Das stimmt aber nicht. Es heißt Ordnung und Zerstörung. Ich frag mich nur wieso immer mehr Leute denken das es Ordnung und Chaos heißt,



Obs nun chaos oder zerstörung heißt ist mir im grunde auch egal...ist genau so interesant wie ob es jetzt bei wow horde oder Primaten heißt.

Aber werds mir für die zukunft merken fals es dich beruigt ^^


----------



## Skathloc (27. August 2008)

Eigentlich isses doch egal ob man Chaos oder Zerstörung schreibt, jeder weiß was gemeint ist, nur das Chaos kürzer ist. Außerdem is die Heuptstadt von der Zerstörung ja die Chaosstadt.


@Nerimos: Die Ordnung kann nicht gewinnen, man muss nurmal schaun was für ein Chaos in der Welt herrscht. Außerdem haben die Orks dabei und die können bekanntlich nicht verlieren.^^


----------



## Kranak90 (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Aber werds mir für die zukunft merken fals es dich beruigt ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja, das beruhigt mich^^


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Ha, gleich erstmal wieder dat Emo einsack. Vielleicht krieg ich ja heute mehr als nen Zeloten-Fan-Shirt dafür eingetauscht.



Hab dich gesehen Sorzzara. Kannst dich net verstecken. Was krieg ich heute für dat Emo?


----------



## Kranak90 (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Hab dich gesehen Sorzzara. Kannst dich net verstecken. Was krieg ich heute für dat Emo?



Ab in den Knast mit dir, Menschenhandel ist nicht erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Hab nie behauptet, dass ich nen Menschen im Tausch mit Emo haben will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryptmann (27. August 2008)

Hehe nunmal Brot bei die Fische wen interessiert mit einer Axt oder Keule auf´m Wirsing ob der nun Chaos oder Zerstörung war ? 
Ausser vielleicht meiner Regierung (Frau) wie kannst du nur in deinem SchreibtischChaos klar kommen und spätestens nach meiner antwort habe ich dann etwas auf´m Wirsing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Ohhh wie süß meine katze schläft auf der fensterbank neben dem offenen fenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oh...falsches thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen ist es dann so weit =) weiß jetzt jemand ob man morgen schon anfangen darf zu downloaden?


----------



## Dayanus (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ohhh wie süß meine katze schläft auf der fensterbank neben dem offenen fenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein aber ich hoffe das Morgen meine Überweisung bei OkaySoft eingegangen ist sonst &/(&"/()%&/$


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Nein aber ich hoffe das Morgen meine Überweisung bei OkaySoft eingegangen ist sonst &/(&"/()%&/$



Für was ne überweißung? für keys für warhammer? normalerweiße buchen die erst ab nach dem du alles vom spiel hast ist bei mir beim EA store genau so^^ die buchen erst am 18ten ab also ab releas  weiß abe rnicht wie das bei anderen läden ist.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Ab morgen Client laden glaub ich nicht, aber anmelden eventuell.
Vielleicht bringen sie auch direkt alles, um einen Stress-Test zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Hab dich gesehen Sorzzara. Kannst dich net verstecken. Was krieg ich heute für dat Emo?



Mal sehen...da du ja dein Amt niedergelegt hast, biete ich dir eine komplette rehabilitation an, nebst eines nur leicht gebrauchten Primarchen einer SpaceMarines Gensaat deiner Wahl!



Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ohhh wie süß meine katze schläft auf der fensterbank neben dem offenen fenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Katze schubs*
Ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

ich will morgen ich will morgen !!! T.T ich will wenigens ein bisle WAR haben....villeicht einlog bildschirm angucken oder so T.T...


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Immerhin kannst du dir nach dem Downloaden ja die mp3 Files der Hintergrund Musik in Endlosschleife anhören...ich empfehle jedoch beim Chaos nicht allein in einem dunklen Zimmer zu sein...die sind WIRKLICH sehr Psycho =)


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> *Katze schubs*
> Ups
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl

*beruhig*

OberRofl


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Immerhin kannst du dir nach dem Downloaden ja die mp3 Files der Hintergrund Musik in Endlosschleife anhören...ich empfehle jedoch beim Chaos nicht allein in einem dunklen Zimmer zu sein...die sind WIRKLICH sehr Psycho =)



Hmm sind die denn aus den ordner raus hörbar? ich wollt das mal mit nem spiel machen glaub gta oder so aber die haben die mp3s alle in 1ne große datei gepackt die ich nicht in kleine mp3s machen konnte.

Und ich bin PSYCHO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =P mir macht so was nichts aus.

Im übrigen hoff ich das die musik in warhammer gut ist...wow war die ja schrekclich das einzuigste was mir gefallen hat ist die musik von irenforge die find ich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> *Katze schubs*
> Ups
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Katzenquäler! 
Trotzdem hab ich gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> *Katze schubs*
> Ups
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^...lol du ar*** das geile ist halt meine katze ist jetzt echt ausn fenster gesprungen xD aber eher freiwillig weil sie raus wollte.

Ja =P meine katze spring immer ausn fenster.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Nö, also nicht wirklich...sorry, aber die Orchestrale Musik in WoW hat mir immer sehr gut gefallen...besonder die im Classic Ladebildschirm, die Orgrimmar Musik, und die Stormwind Musik.

Ähhhhm, also ich hab die Files von einem Kumpel 2 Häuser weiter, der es mit der NDA nicht ganz so genau nahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommen...ob der sie einfach im Ordner gefunden, oder irgendwie aus dem Client extrahiert hat kann ich dir wirklich nicht sagen.



Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^...lol du ar*** das geile ist halt meine katze ist jetzt echt ausn fenster gesprungen xD aber eher freiwillig weil sie raus wollte.



Ich neige ja zu der Vermutung, dass deine Katze mitliest während du schreibst =)


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Mysteriös...

Wäre aber besser, wenn du nie in ein Hochhaus ziehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich neige ja zu der Vermutung, dass deine Katze mitliest während du schreibst =)



^^ ich glaub meine katze hat drausen eher irgendwas gesehen was es sich zu hinterheren lohnt und da es ja ein kater ist , dh männlich, denk ich es wird was sein mit dem man sich paren kann.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein bisschen WAR für Emokeksiii.
Links sieht man ne Ecke von New Emskrank, das T1 RvR Gebiet I/C


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> 'Bild'
> 
> Ein bisschen WAR für Emokeksiii.
> Links sieht man ne Ecke von New Emskrank, das T1 RvR Gebiet I/C



Das Mount sieht nais aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht so n Haufen Polygone  wie andere Pferde in einem bestimmten MMO *hust*
Steinigt mich für den Vergleich ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Arg ich wills endlich xD  Ich kann mich immer noch nicht zwischen Zauberin oder hexenjäger entscheiden.


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

lustig zusehen was passiert wenn ein offensichtlich weibliches wesen postet^^


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lustig zusehen was passiert wenn ein offensichtlich weibliches wesen postet^^



x) versteh ich jetzt nicht? war das jetzt was nettes oder wieder einer deiner beleidigungen?


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> x) versteh ich jetzt nicht? war das jetzt was nettes oder wieder einer deiner beleidigungen?


nein das war keine beleidigung. aber ist dir mal aufgefallen was alles kam als du gepostet hattest?^^

edit: ach mist jetzt bin ich da auch mit drin xD


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Ich hab irgendwie so das Gefühl, dass der post hier auch bald zu ist...


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nein das war keine beleidigung. aber ist dir mal aufgefallen was alles kam als du gepostet hattest?^^
> 
> edit: ach mist jetzt bin ich da auch mit drin xD




em^^ ne?  ja ok viel offtopic :/ aber ich kann doch nichts dafür...



FueGo schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie so das Gefühl, dass der post hier auch bald zu ist...



^^ ach wieso denn? wir halten uns doch größtenteils ans thema oder als was siehst du sich auf Warhammer freuen?

Wir könnte auch 20000 schreiben "juhu es ist gold" aber ob wir uns allgemein aufs spiel freuen oder in jedes wort es ist gold reinbringen macht ja keinen unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Back to Topic pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben langsam wirklich genug closed Threads auf Seite 1 ... ist ja schlimmer als im Technikforum bei Blizzard =)


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie so das Gefühl, dass der post hier auch bald zu ist...



Das wäre natürlich richtig übel, da es extrem wichtig ist, dass jeder, der hier neu im Forum ankommt jedem unbedingt mitteilen muss, was er davon hält, dass War jetzt Goldstatus erhalten hat.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Es fehlt ein "Ich hab gerade irgendwie Mitteilungsbedarf"-Thread. Einfach Off Topic, trotzdem kein Spam.
Mal was anderes, als ewig fragen zu beantworten oder zu diskutieren. Emo schafft es zumindest, mal vom Thema abzulenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Wenn du da ein Smiley hinmachen würdest, und was zum Topic schreiben würdest, hätte es fast einen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTT: Ich hoffe, dass der Headstart nicht irgendwie eingeschränkt ist, also nur bis lvl 5/10/... oder so


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich richtig übel, da es extrem wichtig ist, dass jeder, der hier neu im Forum ankommt jedem unbedingt mitteilen muss, was er davon hält, dass War jetzt Goldstatus erhalten hat.



^^ Aber es stimmt schon in letzer zeit wird hier extrem aufgeräumt in sachen thread closed.

Ich hab schon seit 15 jahren gold status und es interesiert auch keinen mehr Oo..... meine grafik ist zwar jetzt top und ich wer ständig gepatcht aber spätestens in 30 jahren ist meine grafik engien veraltet .....



LariNoar schrieb:


> Es fehlt ein "Ich hab gerade irgendwie Mitteilungsbedarf"-Thread. Einfach Off Topic, trotzdem kein Spam.
> Mal was anderes, als ewig fragen zu beantworten oder zu diskutieren. Emo schafft es zumindest, mal vom Thema abzulenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hrhrhrhr =P ich lasst euch einfach leicht ablenken das ist alles.


----------



## Pente (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Es fehlt ein "Ich hab gerade irgendwie Mitteilungsbedarf"-Thread. Einfach Off Topic, trotzdem kein Spam.
> Mal was anderes, als ewig fragen zu beantworten oder zu diskutieren. Emo schafft es zumindest, mal vom Thema abzulenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einen Off-Topic Bereich gibt es: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=8

Würde wenig Sinn machen für jedes Spiel einen extra Off-Topic Bereich zu eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Das ist doch mal ne Nette umschreibung! "Du Schatz, ich geh jetzt mit meiner Sekretärin... deine Grafik Engine ist einfach veraltet!"


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Grafik ist ja nunmal Geschmackssache.
Und dann auch direkt ohne Jugendfreigabe bitte, die sind meistens etwas härter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Pente: Ich mein so'n Gott, die Welt (und AoC) Thread, verstehst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ Aber es stimmt schon in letzer zeit wird hier extrem aufgeräumt in sachen thread closed.
> 
> Ich hab schon seit 15 jahren gold status und es interesiert auch keinen mehr Oo..... meine grafik ist zwar jetzt top und ich wer ständig gepatcht aber spätestens in 30 jahren ist meine grafik engien veraltet .....


komisch ich bin seit jahren in der beta phase aber hab grad mal so viele tester wie ne alpha^^ 
p.s humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht^^


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Wenn du da ein Smiley hinmachen würdest, und was zum Topic schreiben würdest, hätte es fast einen Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann mach halt x lvl 5er/10er/..

Mir persönlich gehts nur darum mir namen zu sichern und schonmal bissi abstand von der masse.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Einen Off-Topic Bereich gibt es: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=8
> 
> Würde wenig Sinn machen für jedes Spiel einen extra Off-Topic Bereich zu eröffnen
> 
> ...



Wuste gar nicht das wir nen offtopic bereich haben. Und schon bin ich ne runde schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sTereoType schrieb:


> komisch ich bin seit jahren in der beta phase aber hab grad mal so viele tester wie ne alpha^^
> p.s humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht^^



Du hast auch teilweise noch so schlechte dialoge die sind sogar in age of conan besser da brauchst dich nicht wundern =P (muhahaha meine rache)


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

> komisch ich bin seit jahren in der beta phase aber hab grad mal so viele tester wie ne alpha^^


Mach doch mal nen Inhalts-Patch mit neuen texturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Was passiert dann eigentlich, wenn man Released wird? oO

Ich finde, Threads in denen einfach nur herumgetextet wird, wie hier, sind ein super Mittel, um das gesamtgesprächsklima in einem Forum zu entspannen...wenn man dann wieder in einen Thread wie "Hat Blizzard Angst" geht muss man sich ja fast schon ducken, um den hin und herflliegenden Posts zu entgehen...denkt euch mal wie hier jeder drauf ist, wenns nur noch solche Threads zum Diskutieren gäbe...aua.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Seid froh ihr habt vielleicht hier und da Probs mit der Grafik (ausser Emo natürlich).

Ich hab nen Memory-leak! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

WAR umschreibt das dann am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/E: postet mir doch nicht immer dazwischen! x) 
Geht das hier immer so schnell zu?


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Du hast auch teilweise noch so schlechte dialoge die sind sogar in age of conan besser da brauchst dich nicht wundern =P (muhahaha meine rache)


Bis jetzt lief ich ganz gut mit questtexten wie " Hallo , ich bin Max. Und wie geht deine Hose auf"^^
Und das ist sogar eine daily xD

Toll jetzt machst du es schon wieder keksii. du lenkst alle ab >.<
lieber /close bevor ich nochmald rauf anspringe

edit: achja weils grad hier her past :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was passiert dann eigentlich, wenn man Released wird? oO



Also ich wurde nach 9 monaten entwicklungszeit releast...besonders der anfang scheint meinen eltern spaß gemacht zu haben^^....glaub langsam haben sie keine lust mehr zu patchen und sind froh wenn mich ne andere firma übernimmt oder sie streichen das projekt ganz wenn es weiter so verbugt ist =P

Was mich noch interesiert.

Wird Warhammer auch von der hersteller seite zum downloaden bereitstehen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Freu dich Nerimos... du hast wenigstens Memory die leaken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benötige hingegen sogar noch externe Speichermedien, zu vergleichen mit einer PS Memory Card!
Von der grottigen Grafikengine (Anno 1988) garnichtmal zu reden... aber der Gesamtspeicherverbrauch ist auch bei über 100, also ein ganz schön fettes Stück^^


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Ne, keinen Close...wir sind jetzt alle wieder brav und @ Topic...

Okay...Warhammer Online ist jetzt also Goldstatus....die Daten wandern also ins Presswerk, damit ergibt sich die Frage...CD oder DVD? Was glaubt ihr?



Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wird Warhammer auch von der hersteller seite zum downloaden bereitstehen?



Ich glaube etwas in der Richtung gelesen zu haben...fest steht, dass es über Filesharingportale, und Torrents verbreitet wird, also insofern würd ich sagen, zumindest die Links zu den Portalen, bzw, den (Wnige KB grossen) Torrent findest du auf der offiziellen Seite. Irgendwo muss ne Kette ja nen Anfang haben.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

DVD ^^ ich glaub kaum das sie bock haben 15Gb (?) Auf cds zu pressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hast du so um die 15 bis 20 cds bei dir zu hause liegen xD nene des wird ne dvd


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

DvD, 
will keine 10CD - Installation haben ^^
Wahrscheinlich wirds aber Blu-ray und wir sind angeschmiert ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Ich denke es wird ne DvD...
Im Sinne der Kundenfreundlichkeit sehr zu empfehlen... ich hasse Spiele wo ich 8 mal die CD wechseln muss beim installieren!


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

@ Emo:
Bisher lief es über Seiten von GOA, wie es mit Release/OB Client aussieht kA. Gab auch schon Torrents, die über GOA Server liefen.
@Sorzzara: 12 CDs bitte.


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ne, keinen Close...wir sind jetzt alle wieder brav und @ Topic...
> 
> Okay...Warhammer Online ist jetzt also Goldstatus....die Daten wandern also ins Presswerk, damit ergibt sich die Frage...CD oder DVD? Was glaubt ihr?


ich hoffe doch dvd. das hat mich bei wow schon immer angekotzt mit den ganzen cds >.< wenigstens kann man was tolles aus ihnen basteln^^


----------



## ExInferis (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ne, keinen Close...wir sind jetzt alle wieder brav und @ Topic...
> 
> Okay...Warhammer Online ist jetzt also Goldstatus....die Daten wandern also ins Presswerk, damit ergibt sich die Frage...CD oder DVD? Was glaubt ihr?



Ich kram lieber schon mal wieder meine Datasette raus.... oder kommt es doch auf 5 1/4 Zoll Disk?


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

oh wartet
doch ich hoffe für euch alle CD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WEil ich hab nen digitalen download mir gehts an meinen hintern vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ oh ja ich hoffe CDs am besten 20 stück die ihr dann 2 stunden lang wechseln dürft.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Stimmt, hab ganz vergessen wie gross der Client wird...wir gross isser denn jetzt genau? Hab Zahlen zwischen 9 und 13 GB.



sTereoType schrieb:


> >.< wenigstens kann man was tolles aus ihnen basteln^^



Wurfsterne zum Beispiel...oder ein Mobile, an dem sich mal fast due Katze meiner Schwester erhängt hätte....scheiss reissfeste Nylonfäden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> oh wartet
> doch ich hoffe für euch alle CD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WEil ich hab nen digitalen download mir gehts an meinen hintern vorbei
> ...


ich hab auch den download aber falls ich später (wegen pc wechsel o.ä.) will ich es nicht nochmal downloaden und nimm lieber die dvd aus meiner ce^^


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2008)

~8,5gb war der Betadl groß und im Ordner sinds jetzt 9,43 gb - da müsste dann aber noch bisl patchzeug drauf :>
EDIT: Oder war der Client doch kleiner? q.q - ich hab ihn vor ~3 Wochen neu runter geladen, da war er so groß.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Ich verweise mal auf meine Signatur. jeder post von mir ist somit nen Grund den Thread nicht zu schließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Ich werds mir einfach auf meine externe festplatte packen so wie alle spiele die ich übers internet kauf deswegen macht das für mein kein unterschied und deswegen hoff ich euch für euch Cds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist bei warhammer eigendlich jetzt wirklcih nachnamens pflicht? T.T dann weiß ich gar nicht was für nen nachnahmen ich nehme soll ich bin da nicht dran gewöhnt

Oh doch ich hab schon einen....denn werd ich hoffendlich reservieren können ^^

Ps: Im technick forum hab ich nen thread aufgemacht in sachen youtube der im zusammenhang mit Warhammer steht sobald die beta aufmacht wer nett wenn mir da wer bei meinen problem helfen könnte^^ (schleichwerbung mach)


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

Ich wäre für Disketten.
Dann hätte man schon gleich seinen ersten epischen Moment am Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

lol 
Mal ne andere Frage: Wie lange denkt ihr dauert es bis die Städte/Klassen nachgereicht werden?

/E: Aaargh, schon wieder 2 dazwischen...


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Disketten.
> Dann hätte man schon gleich seinen ersten epischen Moment am Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Läuft dann aber auch nur auf Windows 3.0? xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Uha... 8Gb auf Disketten... 2,5" aber oder?


----------



## ExInferis (27. August 2008)

Naja, IBM hat nen dickes Rohr für Datendurchsatz. Da würde es nicht allzu lange dauern für den Download.

Aber Diskette oder Datasette wäre doch mal was. Herausforderung und man bekommt nen Epic-Geduldsfaden!


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ist bei warhammer eigendlich jetzt wirklcih nachnamens pflicht? T.T dann weiß ich gar nicht was für nen nachnahmen ich nehme soll ich bin da nicht dran gewöhnt
> 
> Oh doch ich hab schon einen....denn werd ich hoffendlich reservieren können ^^



von ner Pflicht hab ich noch nie was gehört. Bei DaoC war so, dass man mit nem Gewissen Level die Möglichkeit hatte sich einen Nachnamen zu kaufen. Also kein Zwang. Wirds hier sicher auch net.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Disketten.
> Dann hätte man schon gleich seinen ersten epischen Moment am Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh ja das wer geil^^.... Warhammer mit 2000 disketen xD in einer rießigen truhe.

Nach diskette 1 erst mal diskette 2 rauskruschteln xD

mir fällt grad 1 ich hab gar kein disketen laufwerk an meinen pc^^


----------



## ExInferis (27. August 2008)

Wenn wir die alten C64-Disketten nehmen wirst Du mit 2000 nicht aus kommen.
Freu Dich schon mal auf den Schiffskontainer vor Deiner Tür bei der WAR-Lieferung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2008)

Na 180 kb auf 8"
Wären dann 584 Disketten, bei 499 merkt ihr dann das die nächste Kaputt ist *g*


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Wie lange denkt ihr dauert es bis die Städte/Klassen nachgereicht werden?



Klassen glaube ich kommen frühestens mit nem Addon.
Mit 20 Klasses ist man eh schon der Kunkurrenz weit vorraus.

Städte...wer weiss. Denke mal sie schaun erstmal wie man sie am besten einbinden kann.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Na 180 kb auf 8"
> Wären dann 584 Disketten, bei 499 merkt ihr dann das die nächste Kaputt ist *g*





Das wäre dann der Moment, wo ich die Diskettenladung einschmelze, mir einen riesigen Gummihammer draus bastle, und den so lange auf Mark Jacobs und Paul Bernetts Köpfen herumspringen lasse, bis sie mir den den gesamten Datensatz Handschriftlich signiert auf DVD gebrannt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Die sollen dir dann mit einem  Laserpointer das spiel persönlich auf die DVD brennen!


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Das wäre dann der Moment, wo ich die Diskettenladung einschmelze, mir einen riesigen Gummihammer draus bastle, und den so lange auf Mark Jacobs und Paul Bernetts Köpfen herumspringen lasse, bis sie mir den den gesamten Datensatz Handschriftlich signiert auf DVD gebrannt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Selor schrieb:


> Die sollen dir dann mit einem  Laserpointer das spiel persönlich auf die DVD brennen!



xD ihr beide seit der hammer


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Seit doch froh, Disketten sind toll, ihr könntet ja auch den ganzen Quellcode von WAR im Editor von der Website abschreiben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (27. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Na 180 kb auf 8"
> Wären dann 584 Disketten, bei 499 merkt ihr dann das die nächste Kaputt ist *g*



Weiß ja nicht wie Du rechnest, aber wenn Du mal rund 9GB nimmst, sind es locker 50000 Disketten, oder?
Rechne doch mal mit 9GB = 9000 MB und das durch 0,18 = ??? 
Also viel Spaß! Da hättest Du es aber noch früh gemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2008)

Was hab ichn da eingetippt, es sind 10.131.539 Kb und sind damit 56.287 Disketten :f


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Hui, das wird dann ein grosser Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





FueGo schrieb:


> Seit doch froh, Disketten sind toll, ihr könntet ja auch den ganzen Quellcode von WAR im Editor von der Website abschreiben müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In welchem Editor? Schonmal versucht eine 80MB Datei im Windows Notepad zu öffnen? ^^ Bei soner Aktion verbrennt dein RAM symbolisch Fotos von dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Bitte werdet wieder Out Of Topic. Hab hier keine Chill-area mehr sonst. 

Nochmal auf neue Signatur hinweis.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Disketten.
> Dann hätte man schon gleich seinen ersten epischen Moment am Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin ich auch dafür, ratet mal worauf ich meine alten Diablo 2 Chars abgespreichert hab und was ich mir extra deshalb beim zusammenbauen in den Rechner ab stopfen lassen und was ich auch weiterhin verwenden werde, genau die gute alte Diskette.

und die paar Tausend würde ich schon irgendwie unterbringen, baut man sich halt ein Sofa oder einen Stuhl daraus wenn das Spiel auf dem PC ist.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> In welchem Editor? Schonmal versucht eine 80MB Datei im Windows Notepad zu öffnen? ^^ Bei soner Aktion verbrennt dein RAM symbolisch Fotos von dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat mal wer ne 80mb Datei, irgendwie bin ich neugierig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTOT(Back to Offtopic): naja 56.000 Disketten, kann man sich schon ne schöne Mauer basteln, oder ne lustige Hundehütte für Fifi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

TzTzTzTZ kein off topic und schon ist es wieder leise und ihr lasst mich alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> TzTzTzTZ kein off topic und schon ist es wieder leise und ihr lasst mich alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*zu Emo rüberlauf und tröst*


----------



## ExInferis (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> TzTzTzTZ kein off topic und schon ist es wieder leise und ihr lasst mich alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Angst Emo, wir sind noch immer da!

*Emo mal die Hand reich* - Komm helf dem alten Mann mal über die Straße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorakk (27. August 2008)

> Seit doch froh, Disketten sind toll, ihr könntet ja auch den ganzen Quellcode von WAR im Editor von der Website abschreiben müssen tongue.gif



ohlol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie mag ich diesen Thread hier, hier wird man sogar an die guten alten C-64 Zeiten erinnert - wo man die Diskette ins Laufwerk steckte und gleichzeitig hoffte, dass die Diskette nicht fehlerhaft war (geübte c64-zocker haben sogar raushören können ob die diskette fehlerhaft war, oder nicht) ^^
LOAD * ,8,1 ... xD

Hoffe die WAR-Community wird ähnlich.


Ähh Thema:
Ja klar, DVD.
Goldstatus? Wow! Hamma! Nice... öhm...
*neuefrageüberlegt*
äh... wiee... groß schätzt ihr... wird der... erste Patch? *hust*


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Moment, ich frag meine Kristallkugel...verdammt, hat nen Sprung ^^

Kommt drauf an wieviel sie Korrigieren müssen...ich Schätze mal, unter 30MB minimum, 80 MB maximum.


----------



## Alpp (27. August 2008)

Thorakk schrieb:


> äh... wiee... groß schätzt ihr... wird der... erste Patch? *hust*



ich schätze max 100 mb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Kommt drauf an ob man den Beta Client erst patchen darf oder ob man sich des Spiel ganz installieren muss *gg*
DAS wäre dann nämlich der erste Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (27. August 2008)

Thorakk schrieb:


> ohlol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




10 Print "Du bist doof!";
20 goto 10

RUN

Du würdest bei Deinem Load eine Fehlermeldung bekommen. Anführunszeichen fehlen. Man brauchte nicht geübt sein um das zu hören. Das hatte man schnell raus wenn der Schreib-Lesekopf immer wieder hin und her fuhr. Kann sich noch einer an die "singende" 1541 erinnern? Gab da mal nen Programm was das Laufwerk so bewegen lies, dass eine Melodie heraus kam!
Und hey, ich will bei WAR nen Sideborder!


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Och mensch, jetzt streng ich mich an und bring wieder Off-topic rein und ihr macht es wieder zunichte... tztztz

Naja, mehr als 100mb wird er nicht haben, meiner Meinung nach. ^^

/E: Also langsam --- echt...
Schon wieder 2 dazwischengepostet. is das wirklich immer so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Auch ^^ wie viel mb der patch groß wird ist mir egal solang er was taugt da könn die auch 1gb machen mit ner dicken leidtung ist das kein problem müssen die dsl 600 user halt warten =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

> die dsl 600 user



Haben sowieso keine Existenzberechtigung xD Alles unter 16k ist nicht Artgemäße Haltung!


----------



## Thorakk (27. August 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> 10 Print "Du bist doof!";
> 20 goto 10
> 
> RUN
> ...



oh man, ich saß zuletzt vor 15 Jahren an dem Gerät und hab die Befehle nur gewusst, weil mir mein Bruder nen extra Zettel geschrieben hat, auf dem des stand.
Mit meinen 1-Klasse GRUNDSCHUL-Alphabet- und Lesekenntnissen hab ich dann mühsam die Tastatur nach ähnlichen Objekten abgesucht!

Und du verbesserst solche Kleinigkeiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Ich lade mit 80kb, und bin stolz darauf das ich mir das ganze verdammte Game saugen dar, muss ich halt auf annehmlichkeiten wie ICQ, Teamspeak, WoW und Srewattak.com wärendessen verzichten.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Was bin dann ich? Menschenrechtsverletzung? (60kb/s)

/E: Ihr macht mich wahnsinnig --- schon wieder 2


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

"Es ist vollbracht: Wie die Entwickler von Mythic Entertainment am heutigen Tag voller Stolz verkündet haben, sind die Arbeiten an Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning abgeschlossen."

Ich würde ja eher sagen, dass die Arbeiten jetzt erst richtig anfangen werden und so schnell (hoffentlich) nicht abgeschlossen sein werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem werd ich bei der ganzen Art das Gefühl nicht los, dass EA au VÖ gedrängt hat... :/


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Was bin dann ich? Menschenrechtsverletzung? (60kb/s)



Wenn du nen Gobbo spielst bist mit sicherheit nen Menschenrechtsverletzer. Diese Information wird dann demnächst an meinen Hexenjäger weitergeleitet. Erwarte deine gerechte Strafe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich lade mit 80kb, und bin stolz darauf das ich mir das ganze verdammte Game saugen dar, muss ich halt auf annehmlichkeiten wie ICQ, Teamspeak, WoW und Srewattak.com wärendessen verzichten.



Bei dir müsste entschieden werden ob man dich noch umsozialisieren kann oder ob es keinen Sinn mehr hat durch die Fehlhaltung



FueGo schrieb:


> Was bin dann ich? Menschenrechtsverletzung? (60kb/s)
> 
> /E: Ihr macht mich wahnsinnig --- schon wieder 2



Du bist ein Extremer Fall und müsstest dann eingeschläfert werden, so eine exzessive Fehlhaltung ist irreparabel...


----------



## ExInferis (27. August 2008)

Thorakk schrieb:


> oh man, ich saß zuletzt vor 15 Jahren an dem Gerät und hab die Befehle nur gewusst, weil mir mein Bruder nen extra Zettel geschrieben hat, auf dem des stand.
> Mit meinen 1-Klasse GRUNDSCHUL-Alphabet- und Lesekenntnissen hab ich dann mühsam die Tastatur nach ähnlichen Objekten abgesucht!
> 
> Und du verbesserst solche Kleinigkeiten?
> ...



Ja, ersten Computer vor 24,5 Jahren und programmieren seit 23,5 Jahren. Und sowas vergißt man nie. Ellenlange Data-Zeilen oder dann die ersten Schritte in Assembler.
JSR, RET, JMP, LD,.... oh ja!!!!! Ich fühle mich wieder wohl. Und die guten alten Z80 und Z81.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Jungs!!! lesst meinen blog und helft mir !!! ^^ so nebenbei am rande.


Dann noch.

Em...................................................... WErdet ihr auf einen core pvp oder auf einen open pvp server spielen???


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

ExInferis muss garnicht erst getestet werden, weil er in nächster Zeit wohl sowieso von alleine zu Staub zerfällt! oO


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Wahrscheinl. Open PvP, aber muss erstmal herausfinden, was der genaue Unterschied ist


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

tzzz ._. alle wollen mich aufn core server alleine lassen


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Kannst ja LoD folgen. Mit uns werden einige Order sowie Destru Gilden auf dem gleichen Server starten, Core selbstverständlich.
Oder warte ab, bis die Servernamen offiziell sind. Wird bestimmt Umfragen geben, wer wo startet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> tzzz ._. alle wollen mich aufn core server alleine lassen



Du redest immer von alleine sein, dabei bist noch bei mir im Sack, weil Sorzzara mir noch kein konkretes bzw gutes Angebot für dich gemacht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd wohl auch auf nen Core gehen, weil ich den Tome evtl mit nem Char voll kriegen möchte falls das nen titel gibt der dann halt rar ist


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Core Server ^^ Weiß nicht warum, der OpenRvR Server spricht mich bisher nicht wirklich an... aber das kann ich erst wirklich sagen, wenn alle Mechaniken bezüglich des ORvR Servers bekannt sind :->


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

ja ich rede ich von allein sein ich bin ja auch fast immer alleine besonders in mmos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Wer hat jetzt noch den Drang nach einem "Dutzidutziduuu" für Emokeksii??? ^^"


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Kann mir wer in Kürze erklären, was core pvp im gegensatz zu Open hat/nicht hat? danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vorposter: Hab ich mir irgendwie auch grad gedacht ^^


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ja ich rede ich von allein sein ich bin ja auch fast immer alleine besonders in mmos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, in War gibts ja dann geselligkeit per Knopfdruck. Und ich denk mal dat Emo sollt keine Probs haben ne Gilde zu finden, wo viele nette Leutz drin sind.

Und wenn doch, sag bescheid, dann farm ich mir dann ingame nen Sack und dann schlepp ich dat Emo immer mit mir rum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Kann mir wer in Kürze erklären, was core pvp im gegensatz zu Open hat/nicht hat? danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MIr wurds schon 5 mal erklärt sogar per pm willst die antwort?

Ich hab keine ahnung ich peil es einfach nicht-.- besonders nicht in verbindung mit hühnchen das kann mir jemand noch 2000 mal in den kopf rein hauen und ich werds net kapieren


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Tja, in War gibts ja dann geselligkeit per Knopfdruck. Und ich denk mal dat Emo sollt keine Probs haben ne Gilde zu finden, wo viele nette Leutz drin sind.
> 
> Und wenn doch, sag bescheid, dann farm ich mir dann ingame nen Sack und dann schlepp ich dat Emo immer mit mir rum.
> 
> ...



hrhrh emo pet `=P


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Jungs!!! lesst meinen blog und helft mir !!! ^^ so nebenbei am rande.
> Dann noch.
> Em...................................................... WErdet ihr auf einen core pvp oder auf einen open pvp server spielen???


Ja hab ich, und er macht depressiv, wenn Sindelfingen nicht so derart weit weggwähre könnte man sich glatt überlegen zu dir zu fahren, mit dir über deine Probleme zu reden, und danach deine Hände mit Klebeband an der maus und dem Rechner zu befestigen, damit du deart depressive Texte nicht mehr schreiben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Emokeksii schrieb:


> tzzz ._. alle wollen mich aufn core server alleine lassen


kommt immer drauf an wie sie die Hünchen regel auf dem Open RvR Server umsetzen ,wenns nicht klappt bekommst zu sogar mehr leute als du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Kann mir wer in Kürze erklären, was core pvp im gegensatz zu Open hat/nicht hat? danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu ein kleiner Reim:

Das Huhn, das Huhn,

hat was damit zu tun.


Ist net prall, aber leider ist die mechanik von open rvr noch net wirklich bekannt. es wird allgemeinhin allerdings vermutet, dass man bei open immer rvr geflagged ist. das sorgt dafür, dass man in low pve gebieten keine quests gut nachholen kann wegen Huhn-modus.


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

Ich geh auch auf nen Core Server.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ja hab ich, und er macht depressiv, wenn Sindelfingen nicht so derart weit weggwähre könnte man sich glatt überlegen zu dir zu fahren, mit dir über deine Probleme zu reden, und danach deine Hände mit Klebeband an der maus und dem Rechner zu befestigen, damit du deart depressive Texte nicht mehr schreiben kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=P ich mein die sache mit youtube aber süß das du das du mehr darauf geachtet hast.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Jemand lust mir in ner PM das openpvp/core ruleset zu erklären?
Kann zwar nich so lieb schauen wie Emokeksii, aber gibt doch bestimmt noch nette Leute hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/E: schau mal in die comments, hab da was gepostet, hoffentlich gehts


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Jemand lust mir in ner PM das openpvp/core ruleset zu erklären?
> Kann zwar nich so lieb schauen wie Emokeksii, aber gibt doch bestimmt noch nette Leute hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie soll dir jemand die erklären, wenn eins davon noch net bekannt ist. zum vergleichen 2er dinge ist es unabkömmlich beide zu kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

selbst wenn die beta-tester dazu mehr wissen, dürfen sie nüx sagen sonst hätten sies schon. und leute dazu aufzufordern geheimnisse preiszugeben ist ja net so doll.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Okay ^^
Dann leg ich mich doch noch nicht fest, mal schaun, danke für den Reim und den 2. post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2008)

Der Unterschied: Auf Open-RVR Servern kannst du kurz vorm 2/3. Step in der PQ gegankt werden bzw im fight, aufm Core nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> =P ich mein die sache mit youtube aber süß das du das du mehr darauf geachtet hast.


das depressive ist purer zufall. macht ja sonst kein emo^^
aber mal ehrlich gibt doch ne menge worüber man sich im leben freuen kann. allein tokyo hotel mal eine richtig in die fresse zu pfeffern ist für mich genug um weiter zu atmen^^ aber da gibts natürlich auch noch mehr dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Der Unterschied: Auf Open-RVR Servern kannst du kurz vorm 2/3. Step in der PQ gegankt werden bzw im fight, aufm Core nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay, ich spiel core, wie man so schön sagt: Gobbos haben kurze Beine; also fällt kiten ja weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das depressive ist purer zufall. macht ja sonst kein emo^^
> aber mal ehrlich gibt doch ne menge worüber man sich im leben freuen kann. allein tokyo hotel mal eine richtig in die fresse zu pfeffern ist für mich genug um weiter zu atmen^^ aber da gibts natürlich auch noch mehr dinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ob dus glaubst oder nicht ich War früher kein emo und drotzdem depresiv ich bin das schon mein ganzes leben das mir emo musik so gefällt ist reiner zufall ^^


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ob dus glaubst oder nicht ich War früher kein emo und drotzdem depresiv ich bin das schon mein ganzes leben das mir emo musik so gefällt ist reiner zufall ^^



Dein gaaaaaanzes 15jähriges Leben lang...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warte erst mal bis das Leben richtig los geht! Genieß die Zeit so lange Du noch jung bist, denn es wird immer schlimmer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (27. August 2008)

Nun driftet ihr aber doch schon sehr weit vom eigentlichen Thema ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Missyo (27. August 2008)

Hab' mal ne frage, gibt es noch pre-order packs womit man ein paar tage früher ins spiel starten kann?


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Nun driftet ihr aber doch schon sehr weit vom eigentlichen Thema ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Schild hochhalt, dass auf meine Signatur hinweist.*


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

*verbindet Pente die Augen* 

Stimmt doch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kanns net erwarten, hoffentlich läuft alles glatt mit meiner Vorbestellung und der Auslieferung



> Hab' mal ne frage, gibt es noch pre-order packs womit man ein paar tage früher ins spiel starten kann?[/qoute]
> 
> Nein, nur mit der PreOrder Box für die Collectors Edition hat man einen garantierten Zugang
> mit der PreOrder Box für die Standard Edition KÖNNTE man in die Beta kommen, WENN noch ein paar Plätze frei sind und man eben glück hat ausgewählt zu werden...


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Missyo schrieb:


> Hab' mal ne frage, gibt es noch pre-order packs womit man ein paar tage früher ins spiel starten kann?



ja, da morgen erst verkaufsstart der Pre-Order packs der SE ist. Für mehr infos guckst du hier


----------



## Missyo (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> ja, da morgen erst verkaufsstart der Pre-Order packs der SE ist. Für mehr infos guckst du hier



kann ich die packung dann einfach bei saturn/media markt oder sonstigen läden kaufen?


----------



## Missyo (27. August 2008)

> Nein, nur mit der PreOrder Box für die Collectors Edition hat man einen garantierten Zugang
> mit der PreOrder Box für die Standard Edition KÖNNTE man in die Beta kommen, WENN noch ein paar Plätze frei sind und man eben glück hat ausgewählt zu werden...



hauptsächlich gehts mir um den "verfrühten" spieleinstieg, die beta wär natürlich cool wenn man noch zusätzlich reinkommen würd aber hauptsächlich halt wegen dem vorzeitigen einstieg


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Ah, sorry klar...
weiß nicht wo ich da schon wieder Beta gelesen habe, geschädigt von den 5 Trilliarden selben fragen zu dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo du die herkriegst... Gamestop oder so dürfte die wohl wieder kriegen aber am einfachsten wäre es dann erstmal in den verschiedenen Geschäften zu schauen


----------



## Missyo (27. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ah, sorry klar...
> weiß nicht wo ich da schon wieder Beta gelesen habe, geschädigt von den 5 Trilliarden selben fragen zu dem Thema
> 
> 
> ...



kriegt man mit der pre-order denn den verfrühten spieleinstieg? (und evtl bonus items)
und kennt jemand den preis? 

des war(en) meine einzige(n) frage(n) ;D

1. frage hat sich geklärt


also nurnoch ob jemand den preis kennt


----------



## ReNaMoN (27. August 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Töten ist immer gut warum hätte got uns den sonst die möcklichkeit gegeben waffen zu entwickeln .. -.- ...
> Ich weis auch noch net welche seite aber nen gute zu spielen wäre bestimmt auch mal lustig .. ^^


xD
Glaub mir bei WARHAMMER gibt es keine guten!


----------



## shartas (27. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer hat jetzt noch den Drang nach einem "Dutzidutziduuu" für Emokeksii??? ^^"




hier ne ne emo als haustier wär doch wirklich ma was feines allerdings frag ich mich wie stubenrein die sind und ob ich die ganze zeit das blut von denen wegwischen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

gehts nur mir so oder findet ihr das auch total unlustig?! :S


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> ja, da morgen erst verkaufsstart der Pre-Order packs der SE ist. Für mehr infos guckst du hier



damit waren deine Fragen eigentlich schon alle beantwortet. Und falls dus wirklich net gefunden hast. Headup-Start ist bei PO SE händlerabhängig. würd ich mich an deiner stelle morgen nochmal informieren. Und zwar im richtigen Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> gehts nur mir so oder findet ihr das auch total unlustig?! :S



Jo geht mir ähnlich. Da dat Emo mein Pet ist find ich das ziemlich unverschämt, wenn hier besitzansprüche von anderen angemeldet werden.

Edit: wenn das mit dem Blut gemeint war, das hab ich gar net gelesen vorher. Aber dat Emo ist trotzdem mir


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

war auf das blut bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber jetzt BTT ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> hier ne ne emo als haustier wär doch wirklich ma was feines allerdings frag ich mich wie stubenrein die sind und ob ich die ganze zeit das blut von denen wegwischen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



._. wart nur wenn ich mit dir fertig bin dann darf erst mal wer dein blut weg wischen...duuuu!!!


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii wird böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, noch knappe 5 Stunden bis Verkauffstart...wer kommt mit Saturn die Bude einrennen? ^^

Edith weist mich gerade darauf hin, dass ich um 0 Uhr wohl nur mit Brecheisen und Voschlaghammer bei Saturn reinkomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Verkaufsstart?


----------



## Sethna (27. August 2008)

ööööööh.......mosha?????ßßß


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Ähhhhh, Möglichkeit der Vorbestellung...ich bin auch schon vollkommen fertig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Ich wollt grad sagen... kann doch nicht sein das ich irgendeinen Verkaufsstart von irgendeinem Game verpasst habe!


----------



## Kranak90 (27. August 2008)

Falls hier schon jemand ne genaue Antwort geschrieben hat ob das Spiel nu auf CD's oder DvD geliefert wird isses mir egal^^ Wer sich schon die Verpackung von WAR angesehen hat, und das haben sicher die meisten (Die Leute die jetzt  erst aus ihrem 3 Jahre langem Kälteschlaf erwachen lasse ich mal außen vor), wird wissen das das Spiel auf DvD geliefert wird.

[attachment=4472:51kAv_3Q...._SS400_.jpg]

Seht euch mal den linken oberen Bereich an^^


----------



## KennyKiller (27. August 2008)

Ich komme Sigmapriester und die ganzen anderen Heilerklassen^^


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Auch wieder wahr. Gut, Kranak, du hast uns überredet, das Diskettenlaufwerk wird wieder ausgebaut.


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr. Gut, Kranak, du hast uns überredet, das Diskettenlaufwerk wird wieder ausgebaut.


ein blick auf deine PO-Box hät das selbe ergeben^^
ich denke aber auch mal das man sowas der heutigen spielegeneration bei solch einen umfang des spiels nicht mehr zumuten kann. also auf cds mein ich^^


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich denke aber auch mal das man sowas der heutigen spielegeneration bei solch einen umfang des spiels nicht mehr zumuten kann. also auf cds mein ich^^



Naja, als ich Anfang letzten Jahres Burning Crusade gekauft hab, waren da auch vier CDs drin, statt zeitgemäß einer einzelnen DVD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Naja, als ich Anfang letzten Jahres Burning Crusade gekauft hab, waren da auch vier CDs drin, statt zeitgemäß einer einzelnen DVD.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das Blizzard nicht ganz mit der zeit geht hat die wow-grafik schon damals gezeigt^^ aber mal ehrlich. hat es dich nicht genervt ständig die cd zu wechseln bei der installation?


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein blick auf deine PO-Box hät das selbe ergeben^^



Schenk mir eine, dann hab ich eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Schenk mir eine, dann hab ich eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry ich wollt dich nicht "dissen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wirf halt einen blick auf meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das Blizzard nicht ganz mit der zeit geht hat die wow-grafik schon damals gezeigt^^ aber mal ehrlich. hat es dich nicht genervt ständig die cd zu wechseln bei der installation?



Natürlich hat es mich genervt. So sehr, dass ich mir Images von den CDs gezogen habe und die mit Daemon-Tools gemounted habe bei den folgenden Installationen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen wenn Blizz das nicht selber gebacken kriegt.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sry ich wollt dich nicht "dissen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur keine Sorge, morgen ist mein Geburtstaf, da hab ich immer Glück, und der Verkaufsstart für die SE PO Boxen bei Mediamarkt und Saturn =)


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Falls hier schon jemand ne genaue Antwort geschrieben hat ob das Spiel nu auf CD's oder DvD geliefert wird isses mir egal^^ Wer sich schon die Verpackung von WAR angesehen hat, und das haben sicher die meisten (Die Leute die jetzt  erst aus ihrem 3 Jahre langem Kälteschlaf erwachen lasse ich mal außen vor), wird wissen das das Spiel auf DvD geliefert wird.
> 
> [attachment=4472:51kAv_3Q...._SS400_.jpg]
> 
> Seht euch mal den linken oberen Bereich an^^


Gute arbeit Watson



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Nur keine Sorge, morgen ist mein Geburtstaf, da hab ich immer Glück, und der Verkaufsstart für die SE PO Boxen bei Mediamarkt und Saturn =)



=P uhh dann muss ich dir ja morgen gz sagen oder? add mich mal in freundesliste damit ich das nicht vergesse.

^^ vor 1ner woche hab ich mich auch noch voll auf den 28sichsten gefreut....aber wenn ichs morgen net downloaden darf ist mir eigendlich egal :/ gekauft hab ich es schon online ich muss nur noch auf meine keys und auf die download möglichkeit warten.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

Was den Download angeht mache ich mir darüber keine großen Sorgen mehr (Bittorrent sei Dank habe ich den heute Nacht bei mir auf der Platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Das schlimmste was mir passieren kann ist, dass ich den beim Open-Beta-Start NOCHMAL ziehen muss, dann eben von den offiziellen Quellen. Wenn alles glatt läuft muss ich am 7. September noch patchen und los gehts.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2008)

Also ich klaubs mir morgen einfach aus dem Regal beim Mediamarkt und bin zufrieden ^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (27. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ich klaubs mir morgen einfach aus dem Regal beim Mediamarkt und bin zufrieden ^^



Bekommt man da nicht eher nur eine leere Schachtel (eventuell mit nem Zettelchen drin), mit der man am Verkaufstag wieder hingehen darf, um sich eine normale Packung zu holen? 

Wollte Freitag nämlich das gleiche bei Saturn machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Bekommt man da nicht eher nur eine leere Schachtel (eventuell mit nem Zettelchen drin), mit der man am Verkaufstag wieder hingehen darf, um sich eine normale Packung zu holen?
> 
> Wollte freitag nächmlich das gleiche bei Saturn machen
> 
> ...



^^ doch genau so ist es im grunde hast du dann nen par codes mit denen du gar nichts hast...

bzw nicht viel anfangen kannst...hast headup start mehr net.


----------



## Dayanus (27. August 2008)

Gehts denn morgen endlich los mit dem einloggen ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2008)

Is mir ja wurst ^^ 

ich bin jung und hab zeit ;P

da kann des dln auch mal länger dauern

und während des dls kann man ja auch xbox 360 zoggn ;P


----------



## Ichweissnichts (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ doch genau so ist es im grunde hast du dann nen par codes mit denen du gar nichts hast...
> 
> bzw nicht viel anfangen kannst...hast headup start mehr net.



Sinn der Aktion ist ja, dass die Leute bei den Händlern mal wissen, wieviel Spiele sie zum Verkaufsstrat bestellen müssen.  Als Käufer hat man halt die Gewissheit, am 18.09 auch ein Spiel zu bekommen.

Ist so wie beim Erscheinen von BC, als ein Haufen Menschen im Laden mit Vorbestellzettelchen wedelten und Spielepackungen angereicht bekamen, während andere panisch mit leeren Händen von Laden zu Laden liefen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Tja wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben gilt auch für mich =P (offtopic anzettel)


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

*auf seine Collectors Edition PreOrderbox schau und vor langem warten seufz*


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

*auf seine nicht vorhandene Collectors Edition PreOrderbox schau und vor langeweile seufz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

* In das email fach guck und ganz überrascht feststell das die bestellten keys von ea noch nicht verschickt wurden und seufz *


----------



## Kranak90 (27. August 2008)

Also als Burning Crusade Released wurde hat ein Kumpel von mir seine Eltern Nachts um 12 zu Media Markt fahren lassen um sich ein Exemplar zu ergattern. Er hat dann noch eines der letzten bekommen und hat am nächsten Tag damit rumgeprahlt das er ein Exemplar bekommen hat und das die Spiele wohl erstmal ein paar Tage ausverkauft sein werden.
Ich bin dann am selben Tag Abends zu einem Elektrofachmarkt in meiner Stadt gegangen und was seh ich da: Da stand noch das ganze Regal voller Burning Crusade's. Ich hab mir natürlich eins mitgenommen. Man was hat  mein Kumpel sich aufgeregt als ich ihm davon erzählt hab xD Schickt der seine Eltern mitten in der Nacht zu Media Markt, wie doof muss man sein^^

Aber das mit den CD's bei BC hatte wohl den Grund das nicht alle leute ein DvD Laufwerk besaßen oder es immer noch nicht tun. Ich frag mich wieviele CD's bei WotLK dabei sein werden. Bestimmt 10^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2008)

Nah soviel größer is der client auch net ^^

der Betaclient + patches belegt so unfg 15 gig  ( patches sind ungf 2 gig )
aber des ist des gesammte spiel also +bc+normal


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Naja glaub bei Wotlk werdens auch nicht mega viele so rießig größer als bc wird das auch nicht sein villeicht 1 oder 2 cds mehr aber sie wollen auf jeden fall cds machen^^

Nur noch 1ne stunde und 30 minuten!!!!!!!!!!!!! los gogogo wo seit ihr alle ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keiner unterstütz mich T.T

Ps: Glaubt ihr wir können einen Countdown thread machen ohne das wir von den mods geköpft werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Aber das mit den CD's bei BC hatte wohl den Grund das nicht alle leute ein DvD Laufwerk besaßen oder es immer noch nicht tun. Ich frag mich wieviele CD's bei WotLK dabei sein werden. Bestimmt 10^^



Wenn alle Firmen so rückständig denken würden, dann würden WAR und AoC auf Tausenden von Disketten ausgeliefert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee im Ernst, das ist genauso wie seinerzeit bei der Einführung der CDs: Wenn man das Medium zur Verfügung hat und den Speicherplatz braucht, dann nimmt man es auch an. Wer heutzutage noch kein DVD-Laufwerk besitzt, der sollte sich echt mal Gedanken um einen Rechner-Neukauf machen oder wenigstens die 20-30 Euro in so ein Ding investieren. Auf solche ewig-gestrigen Aufrüstverweigerer nimmt man als ernstzunehmende Firma doch keine Rücksicht. Wie die die Software auf ihrem 486er zum Laufen kriegen ist deren Problem.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Find erlich gesagt auch 30euro wird wohl jeder mal innerhalb von ner zeit bis zum addon zusammen kratzen können^^ selbst ich habs geschaft obwohl ich nen neuen pc kaufen muste wo keins dabei war


Bin ich eigenldich die einzigste person die in letzer zeit nen problem mit dem wort "war" hat? ich verbinde das jetzt immer mit warhammer das ist schrecklich-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

> Nur noch 1ne stunde und 30 minuten!!!!!!!!!!!!! los gogogo wo seit ihr alle ? cry.gif keiner unterstütz mich T.T



Wie unterstützen? Was wo? Ich denke kaum das die, die anmeldungen schon punkt null uhr offen haben werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie unterstützen? Was wo? Ich denke kaum das die, die anmeldungen schon punkt null uhr offen haben werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber dann ist der verkauf offiziel ^^


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bin ich eigenldich die einzigste person die in letzer zeit nen problem mit dem wort "war" hat? ich verbinde das jetzt immer mit warhammer das ist schrecklich-.-



Nur wenn man durchgehende Kleinschreibung gewöhnt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Abkürzung ist schließlich nicht "war", sondern "WAR".

PS: Nein, dies ist KEIN Rechtschreibflame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Nur wenn man durchgehende Kleinschreibung gewöhnt ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habs auch nicht las nen rechtschreibflame verstanden und mit der kleinschreibung hast du recht^^ ich schreib tatsächlich nichts groß genau so wenig wie ich was richtig schreibe bin ja froh das mich die leute wenigens beim schreiben verstehen xD.

deswegen ist bei mir warscheinlich das war  was bei euch das WAR ist und das uach der grund warum ich warhammer immer ausschreib damit mich überhaupt wer versteht


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Man versteht dich auch so, keine Sorge ;-)
Das meiste erschließt sich ja eh aus dem Kontext


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn alle Firmen so rückständig denken würden, dann würden WAR und AoC auf Tausenden von Disketten ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hatten wir doch vorhin schonmal, oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd dann Morgen schön die SE-PO kaufen ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Diese Vorbesteller-Version der Standard Edition enthält keinen Zugang zu Open Beta. Einige spezielle Händler bieten jedoch im Zusammenhang mit dem Erwerb der Vorbesteller-Version einen Platz in der Open Beta an. Die gesamte Liste dieser Partner geben wir morgen bekannt. 

Quelle: http://wo.gamona.de/ 

Ich nehme An EA store wird einer davon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eventuell bin ich in der open beat (was ich sowieso schon bin aber über meinen key) *freu*


----------



## Kranak90 (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Ich werd dann Morgen schön die SE-PO kaufen ^^



Nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

Liebe emo^^ leider wird es morgen nichts mit war key eingabe :-( hab extra jetzt die neusten nachrichten rein kopiert (offiziel von gamona.de)

[Rechtzeitig zum Start der Open Beta von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning, meldet sich der deutsche Community Coordinator Sterntaler noch einmal zu Wort und gibt uns ein paar kleine Hinweise, wie das Event ablaufen wird:


Ab morgen (28. August) werden die Vorbesteller-Versionen der Standard Edition verfügbar sein und die E-Händler können anfangen, die Codes oder Boxen zu versenden. 
Diese Vorbesteller-Version der Standard Edition enthält keinen Zugang zu Open Beta. Einige spezielle Händler bieten jedoch im Zusammenhang mit dem Erwerb der Vorbesteller-Version einen Platz in der Open Beta an. Die gesamte Liste dieser Partner geben wir morgen bekannt. 
Für den deutschsprachigen Raum werden tausende von Betaplätzen über die Community-Seiten verteilt. Gamona ist eine davon. 
Für die Open Beta oder den Headup-Start muss der Client komplett heruntergeladen werden. Dabei wird es sich um etwa 12GB handeln. Der Client ist für den Release patchbar. 
Mit dem Headup-Startcode kann man bis zum 22. September (also vier Tage über den Launch hinaus) spielen, bevor man den Code der Vollversion eingeben muss. (Falls der Postbote etwas länger braucht).

Des Weiteren geht er in dem Forenposting in unserem Community-Forum noch auf vergangene, scheinbare Probleme zwischen der amerikanischen und europäischen Community und zwischen GOA und Mythic ein, was ihr euch unbedingt durchlesen solltet.]

*zum anderen hat auch sterntaler was neues dazu gesagt  - siehe ganz unten laden ist auch noch nicht möglich*


[Die Vorbestellerversion für die Collector's Edition (PO-CE) gab es ab dem 26.03. bei ausgewählten Händlern zu kaufen. Sie beinhaltet zwei Ingame-Gegenstände, einen garantierten Zugang zur Open-Beta und einen vorläufigen Einstieg ins Spiel (Headup-Start). Ihr Kaufpreis wird vollständig auf die Collector's Edition angerechnet. 

Die Collector's Edition (CE) selbst enthält einen weiteren Gegenstand im Spiel, zwölf besondere Quests, zwölf besondere Köpfe bei der Charaktererschaffung, ein Mousepad, einen Kunstband, einen Comicband, eine exklusive GW Miniatur und natürlich das Spiel.


Die Vorbestellerversion für die Standard Edition (PO-SE) gibt es ab dem 28.08. zu kaufen. Sie beinhaltet zwei Ingame-Gegenstände und einen vorläufigen Einstieg ins Spiel (Headup-Start). Ihr Kaufpreis wird vollständig auf die Standard Edition angerechnet. 

Die Standard Edition (SE) beinhaltet das Spiel. 



Es kann sein, dass man bisher die SE bei manchen Anbietern vielleicht schon vorbestellen konnte. Dies geschah dann jedoch nicht im Rahmen unseres Vorbesteller-Programms, da dies erst morgen startet.
Solltet ihr bei einem diesen (voreiligen) Händler bereits eine SE vorbestellt haben, setzt euch mit ihnen in Kontakt, um zu hören, ob sie diese ab morgen in den Teil des offiziellen Vorbesteller-Programms überführen.

Morgen wird man noch nicht spielen können, auch die Codes - sofern die Händler sie morgen schon versenden - lassen sich morgen noch nicht eingeben.
Die Open Beta startet Anfang September. 

__________________
Kai "Sterntaler" Schober
Deutscher Community Manager]


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

ok das die open beta morgen nicht startet wissen wir ja ^^ das wir den clienten noch nicht downloaden können ist da aber glaub schon eher rauszulesen :/

Aber open beta bin ich sowieso dirn^^ etwa über meinen EA store oder über meinen quest schatzi


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

Wie der Amerikaner sagen würde: "Awwww, CRAP!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Halt.... es... nicht... mehr.... aus *hust* *röchel* Muss... zocken!!!


----------



## Kranak90 (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass man bisher die SE bei manchen Anbietern vielleicht schon vorbestellen konnte. Dies geschah dann jedoch nicht im Rahmen unseres Vorbesteller-Programms, da dies erst morgen startet.
> Solltet ihr bei einem diesen (voreiligen) Händler bereits eine SE vorbestellt haben, setzt euch mit ihnen in Kontakt, um zu hören, ob sie diese ab morgen in den Teil des offiziellen Vorbesteller-Programms überführen.



Wehe Amazon macht das nicht!


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Wehe Amazon macht das nicht!



Amazon macht es nicht^^ die haben schon leute mails geschicktdas die mit der standart pre order nicht in die open beta kommen gab auch schon mehre threads wo leute deswegen gefragt haben.

Wenn mein EA store das macht hab ich villeicht für den liebsten unter euch einen open beta key übrig =P


----------



## Tion87 (27. August 2008)

also soll ich jetzt in 30min nochmal bei amazon bestellen?


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wenn mein EA store das macht hab ich villeicht für den liebsten unter euch einen open beta key übrig =P



Du siehst heute wunderschön aus! (hrhrhr, der Key ist mein!) ^^


Naja, ich bestells morgen dann im EA-Store und freu mich (hoffentlich) über meinen eigenen open-beta key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (27. August 2008)

Mir ist  die Open Beta eh Wurst. Ich will nur nicht das Amazon wieder irgendwas durcheinander bringt.


----------



## Kranak90 (27. August 2008)

Folgenden Text habe ich an Amazon gesendet:

Es kann sein, dass man bisher die SE bei manchen Anbietern vielleicht schon vorbestellen konnte. Dies geschah dann jedoch nicht im Rahmen unseres Vorbesteller-Programms, da dies erst morgen startet.
Solltet ihr bei einem diesen (voreiligen) Händler bereits eine SE vorbestellt haben, setzt euch mit ihnen in Kontakt, um zu hören, ob sie diese ab morgen in den Teil des offiziellen Vorbesteller-Programms überführen.


Und das habe ich eben als Antwort erhalten:



Guten Tag,

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihr Schreiben an Amazon.de.

Laut unseren Informationen kommt der Artikel am 18. September 2008  auf den
Markt.

Wir liefern vorbestellte Artikel so aus, dass Sie sie am 
Erscheinungsdatum in Empfang nehmen sollten. Wobei wir die Ã¼bliche 
Transportzeit hier miteinkalkulieren und Ihre Sendung entsprechend 
rechtzeitig losschicken. 

Manchmal gibt es Herstellerauflagen, die den Ablauf einer 
Sperrfrist vorschreiben. In diesem Fall verschicken wir so, dass Sie 
den Titel zum offiziellen Datum erhalten.

Sobald der Hersteller uns das Erscheinungsdatum mitteilt, setzen wir 
diese Information bei dem jeweiligen Artikel auf unsere Website.

Sollte sich das Datum verschieben, werden Sie von uns 
benachrichtigt.


Nun weiß ich aber genauso viel wie vorher^^ Keine Info ob die SE, die schon seit einiger Zeit bei Amazon vorbestellbar ist, ab morgen in den Teil des offiziellen Vorbesteller-Programms überführt wird.


----------



## DoMar (27. August 2008)

Hach bin ich froh das ich meine Pre-Order schon seit dem 28. März neben meinem Pc liegen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (28. August 2008)

Was sagt meine Uhr: 28.8.08! 
Also, wo bleiben die Infos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Folgenden Text habe ich an Amazon gesendet:
> 
> Es kann sein, dass man bisher die SE bei manchen Anbietern vielleicht schon vorbestellen konnte. Dies geschah dann jedoch nicht im Rahmen unseres Vorbesteller-Programms, da dies erst morgen startet.
> Solltet ihr bei einem diesen (voreiligen) Händler bereits eine SE vorbestellt haben, setzt euch mit ihnen in Kontakt, um zu hören, ob sie diese ab morgen in den Teil des offiziellen Vorbesteller-Programms überführen.
> ...



Rofl xD die natwort könnte auch bei blizzard auf ne frage komm...die sind doch alle gleich mit ihren antwor makros...


----------



## FueGo シ (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Rofl xD die natwort könnte auch bei blizzard auf ne frage komm...die sind doch alle gleich mit ihren antwor makros...



Apropos Blizzard und Amazon: 
Ich war vor n paar Tagen auch bei Amazon schauen, wegen WAR,
und dann hab ich das gesehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Apropos Blizzard und Amazon:
> Ich war vor n paar Tagen auch bei Amazon schauen, wegen WAR,
> und dann hab ich das gesehen...
> 
> ...



Naja wers nötig hat sich beides zu kaufen solls tun^^


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Apropos Blizzard und Amazon:
> Ich war vor n paar Tagen auch bei Amazon schauen, wegen WAR,
> und dann hab ich das gesehen...
> 
> ...



Das ist wohl das keller kind sonder bonus paket  fehlt nur noch Age of conan xD


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das ist wohl das keller kind sonder bonus paket  fehlt nur noch Age of conan xD



Und Herr der Ringe Online^^


----------



## Pente (28. August 2008)

Ich stör eure traute Runde nur ungern, aber ich glaub das Thema ist damit dann durch und ich erlöse den Thread mal bevor er noch mehr als Off-Topic missbraucht wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach das Thema mal zu. Wenn jemand noch was wichtiges zum Gold-Status des Spiels schreiben möchte kann er mir ja eine PM schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

